# problema con transformador y tierra



## white_devil (Nov 20, 2005)

Saludos, estoy haciendo un amplificador para mi guitarra (con su preAmp y todo) y el amp requiere un voltaje de 12V con un amperaje de 5A para su correcto funcionamiento y maxima ganancia, entonces tengo un transformador de 11v y 5a por lo que pienso que ese seria perfecto  pero el problema es que el transformador no me funciona cuando lo conecto normal, osea, lo conecto a la energia y me tira 11v pero el amp no funciona(bueno si, como por 1 segundo cuando quito el transformador, como si se estuvieran descargando los capacitores o algo asi), pero si conecto el mismo transformador a otro tomacorriente de la casa que esta conectada a tierra (una "varilla" de hierro enterrada en la tierra) funciona bien todo!! El amp y todo!! osea, no entiendo porque debe tener tierra donde yo lo conecte para que funcione bien y 2do , porque el amp no funciona cuando el transformador no esta en tierra, a pesar de que esta dando el voltaje en la salida, los 11v! no entiendo eso no se porque funciona asi, ni le veo logica... por favor alguien ayudeme si puede o le ha pasado.. gracias


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 20, 2005)

¿white_devil podrías subir el circuito a ver como es? pareciera que tienes un problema de referencia de tierra. ¿están todas las tierras de los circuitos conectadas entre ellas y al común del transformador?

Saludos.
Marcelo.


----------



## white_devil (Nov 20, 2005)

Pues si, todas las tierras estan conectadas entre ellas pero no se a que te refieres con al comun del transformador, estan conectadas a la salida negativa del rectificador (un puente diodo con uno capacitor de 220uF), te refieres a eso? gracias  y si, aqui esta el circuito, Gracias


----------



## MaMu (Nov 20, 2005)

La fuente también la has diseñado? o es un transformador que ya tenías?^Por lo que veo utilizas una de onda completa con circuito puente.

Saludos.


----------



## white_devil (Nov 20, 2005)

Mmm la verdad si, es una que tenia tirada por ahi, de esas que tienen muchas fases o salidas y medi y encontre una de 11v asi que le hice un puente rectificador y un capacitor para filtrarlo pero no se si es de onda completa porque no se que es eso  soy algo novato en esto, gracias


----------



## white_devil (Nov 20, 2005)

Aqui adjunto algunas fotos del transformador que tome, se nota que fue armada por mi jaja  , pueden ver las soldaduras, que se nota claro que medi, encontre 11v y solde ahi mismo (los cables cafe y azul que tiene como los conectores en las puntas) .. ojala que esto les sirva de algo, gracias


----------



## MaMu (Nov 20, 2005)

Entiendo. Seria bueno, que te bajas las Curvas de Shade, para el diseño de Fuentes de Alimentación. Siguiendo la guia de diseño, podrás calcular los valores de I y de V más precisos.
Para mí el problema lo tienes en la fuente de alimentación.


----------



## white_devil (Nov 20, 2005)

ah que bien gracias, pero como te dije soy un novato, no entiendo mucho , Io = corriente del transformador? Rs = Resistencia de seguridad ?? que valor le doy? el qeu quiera? Rt que es?? y Rd y RL?  Gracias espero no causar muchas molestias, por cierto, el transformador es a 110v, ya que soy de Rep. Dominicana y aqui es asi  no se si eso hace alguna diferencia, gracias

ahh y otra duda que diferencia tiene esa fuente de el simple transformador con el puente diodo, como yo tengo? o sea, veo que esta tiene resistencias, mas capacitores (pues yo solo tengo 1 de 2200uF jeje) pero crees que si calculo eso ylo aplico no tendre el problema???

Gracias  me han ayudado de muchisimo


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 21, 2005)

Hola White_Devil,

1) Fíjate que el circuito debe tener los condensadores C5 y C5 deben ir a tierra y a masa - NO PUEDES DEJAR ESOS CONDENSADORES SOLO CONECTADO A TIERRA.
Es decir que la tierra de tu circuito y la masa deben estar interconectados para que tengan la misma referencia de voltaje. El conector de AC; el que enchufas a la pared; debe tener 3 cables: el positivo, el negativo y la de masa. Es importante que el enchufe de la pared que uses esté bien polarizado es decir, que el positivo vaya en el hueco que corresponde a la fase positiva de AC, al igual que el negativo y la masa. Esta última debe ir a la tierra del edificio (o tu casa, en este caso). La coneción es similar a la de un supresor de picos o un regulador de voltaje de los que seguramente usas para el computador.

2) El transformador que estás usando tiene unos circutos impresos. ¿Estás seguro de estar tomando la tensión donde debe ser? ¿Que hay en esos impresos?, ¿solo los diodos rectificadores y unos condensadores? o ¿tiene algo más?. Debes revisar bien eso.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 22, 2005)

Tiene razón Marcelo, masa y tierra deben estar unidos.

*humor*
Es más grande el transformador que la mesa.

Saludos.


----------



## white_devil (Nov 22, 2005)

pues Gracias, lo de la masa no lo sabia pero cuando pueda lo pruebo, el problema es que lo estoy poniendo en una cajita de madera jeje entonces la masa sera algo dificil no?? :S que me recomiendan?? intentare probarlo en una caja de metal a ver que pasa  mil gracias me han servido de muchisimo  ahh y por cierto el transformador solo tiene diodos, pero estoy tomando la salida antes de los diodos, osea solde los cables directamente del transformador...

Gracias


----------



## white_devil (Nov 22, 2005)

ahh y por cierto, me gusta mucho la idea del problema por la fuente, ya que he hecho anteriormente este amplificador y me ha funcionado bien, sin masa, tambien lo he probado con una fuente variable que compre (pero solo de 100mA) y me funciona bien (no a su maxima ganancia pero al menos escucho salida), igual probe con una fuente de un sistema de videocaseteras (VHS, no se si le dicen asi en su pais) que esta bien rectificada y tiene sus reguladores de voltaje y todo eso y me funciono bien tambien, solo que igual de bajito porque también tiene poca corriente, no se si este dato les sirva de ayuda, gracias


----------



## white_devil (Nov 22, 2005)

Aqui estan unas fotos mas de cerca del circuito impreso de la fuente asi pueden ver los diodos que trae y el circuito justo donde lo solde, les repito que no uso esos diodos, sino que la salida que tome directamente del transformador, osea que solde la mando a un puente diodo rectificador y un capacitor de 2200uF  ah por cierto, el circulo rojo es donde solde los cables, gracias


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 22, 2005)

White_Devil, si dices: 



> ...pero si conecto el mismo transformador a otro tomacorriente de la casa que esta conectada a tierra (una "varilla" de hierro enterrada en la tierra) funciona bien todo!! El amp y todo!!...



Obviamente el problema no pareciera estar en el circuito sino en el tomacorriente que estás usando.
Por otro lado si el problema radica en el circuito, está en tu referencia de tierra.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## white_devil (Nov 23, 2005)

Marcelo dijo:
			
		

> White_Devil, si dices:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, eso lo pense tambien, pero entonces porque antes no me pasaba eso? si antes ya lo habia hecho y no importaba el tomacorriente, no quiero que dependa del tomacorriente porque si lo uso fuera de casa estoy frito  y antes no era asi, por eso es que pienso que sera la fuente, porque con fuentes rectificadas y reguladas funciona aunque el tomacorriente no tenga tierra, pero este lo estoy rectificando yo mismo y no funciona  , no lo entiendo .. pero bueno ustedes son los expertos 

Gracias


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 23, 2005)

Me dices en uno de tus mensajes que:



> Aqui estan unas fotos mas de cerca del circuito impreso de la fuente asi pueden ver los diodos que trae y el circuito justo donde lo solde, les repito que no uso esos diodos, sino que la salida que tome directamente del transformador, osea que solde la mando a un puente diodo rectificador y un capacitor de 2200uF  ah por cierto, el circulo rojo es donde solde los cables, gracia



1) ¿ Estás completamente seguro que los 11 voltios que mides y sacastes del transformador (que en realidad deberían ser 12 según el requerimiento), son AC?

Pues si el circuito impreso tiene unos diodos y unos condensadores seguramente es un circuito rectificador, por lo que podrían ser DC.

2) En otro mensaje colocastes:



> Mmm la verdad si, es una que tenia tirada por ahi, de esas que tienen muchas fases o salidas y medi y encontre una de 11v asi que le hice un puente rectificador y un capacitor para filtrarlo pero no se si es de onda completa porque no se que es eso  soy algo novato en esto, gracias



Si por cualquier cosa, la tensión que sacastes del transformador es DC, entonces el segundo puente rectificador y el condensador están de más. Si los puntos que usastes suministran AC, entonces vuelve a buscar los puntos en el circuito impreso del transformador donde la salida es DC (deben ser los cables negros que se ven en la foto) y fíjate las tensiones a ver si hay 11V DC que puedas usar diréctamente y evitar tu puente rectificador.

Por otro lado, si medistes 11 Volt DC, éstos deben ser respecto al cable de tierra o negativo del transformador, puede ser que estés midiendo la diferencia de potencial entre dos puntos pero no referenciado a tierra es decir, si el primer punto tiene 30 Volt y el segundo 41 Volt y metes un tester entre ellos medirás 11 Volt pero no están referenciados a tierra (en AC medirías la suma)
Para "testear" esto último, LOCALIZA UN PUNTO DE TIERRA en el circuito impreso, y mide la tensión que hay en los dos puntos donde soldastes los cables. Si uno de los dos no te marca 0V  o los dos puntos te marcan alguna tensión, entonces ese es tu problema.


Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## white_devil (Nov 23, 2005)

ahhh ok gracias, pense eso de la tierra del transformador pero no sabia como probarlo  tan pronto como pueda lo probare a ver si es eso  entonces si es la diferencia no funciona?? pues ahora mismo lo probare y ya pondre los resultados, gracias 


Bye


----------



## white_devil (Nov 23, 2005)

Pues lo acabo de medir y la verdad no entiendo :S no es por molestar o poner las cosas mas complejas de la cuenta pero medi las salidas retificadas (la de los cables negros) y no me dan ningun voltaje ni DC ni AC :S nada :S luego pense que podia ser que los diodos estan dañados o algo asi que intente buscar un comun, y medi todas las convinaciones posibles, ejemplo:
el primer punto con todos , <- ninguno medio
el segundo punto con todos <- algunos medieron
...
y asi sucesivamente y solo algunos median voltajes :S asi que no se, pareceria como si no tuvieran un comun... luego recorde que cuando hago un transformador saco el primer cable como comun y los otros los saco y sigo embobinando, asi qeu supuse "el cable que vea que esta 'solo', osea que no se solda y vuelve al transformador ese debe ser el comun" y cuando vi.. ninguno volvia al transformador, jeje todos salian y se soldaban como cables separados :S no  entiendo.. asi que probe el amp con otro transformador que tengo aqui, solo que de 15V pero no multiface sino  1 sola salida, pero este no esta retificado, asi que le puse el puente y el capacitor y me hizo lo mismo, no se oye solo se oye cuando lo desconecto mientras el capacitor se descarga... asi que de verdad pienso que sera la rectificacion, un amigo mio (estudiante de ing. electronica en mi pais) vino a mi casa y lo vio y me dijo "eso es la rectificacion, sabes que en este pais no se usa la tierra (un dato que no les habia dicho jejeje, yo la tengo porque la puse yo ) asi que no puedes usarla, entonces lo que debes hacer es agregarle capacitores altos o muchos en paralelos, 4 o 5 de 2200 uF para que te aumenten el voltaje de pico a pico (el riso o algo asi me dijo) porque a mayor corriente mayor riso (o algo asi) y como necesitas 5 amp 1 solo capacitor no te da los risos necesarios.. asi que lo voy a probar ahora a ver que pasa y ya pondre los resultados.. gracias


----------



## white_devil (Nov 23, 2005)

nada  me fije que con los capacitores la chispa se hizo mas grande, no se si aumenta la corriente o que, pero en fin, no funciono.. siguio igual :'( y probe entonces lo mismo pero con la otra fuente (la que no es multi salidas) y todo igual :S, los capacitores que puse en paralelo fueron 1 de 2200, 2 de 470 y 1 de 1000 uf en paralelos y a la salida del rectificador y nada... 


Ya estoy a punto de rendirme


----------



## white_devil (Nov 24, 2005)

`probe algo, no se si es bueno o malo pero aqui les  cuento, tome un ventilador de esos de 12v para ver si funcionaba bien y asi tener una idea, lo puse con el mismo rectificador que uso para el amp y el mismo capacitor y el ventilador funciona excelente, entonces para ver que sucedia coloque el ventilador en paralelo con el amplificadorfiador, ambos conectados del mismo rectificador y el mismo capacitor y ahi funciono bien! pero con un problema jeje, "se escucha" el ventilador en el amp :S osea un ruido fuerte, un "Ummmmmmmmm" del ventilador por las bocinas del amp, ahora estoy mas perdido que nunca pero no se si servira de algo o si es algo bueno o malo... gracias bye  ya estoy harto del amp ...


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 24, 2005)

Bueno White Devil, todavía no dijistes si los 11 Volt son AC o DC.

¿Hicistes la prueba que te comenté antes?



> Por otro lado, si medistes 11 Volt DC, éstos deben ser respecto al cable de tierra o negativo del transformador, puede ser que estés midiendo la diferencia de potencial entre dos puntos pero no referenciado a tierra es decir, si el primer punto tiene 30 Volt y el segundo 41 Volt y metes un tester entre ellos medirás 11 Volt pero no están referenciados a tierra (en AC medirías la suma de las tensiones si ambas son respecto a tierra).
> 
> Para "testear" esto último, LOCALIZA UN PUNTO DE TIERRA en el circuito impreso, y mide la tensión que hay en los dos puntos donde soldastes los cables. Si uno de los dos no te marca 0V o los dos puntos te marcan alguna tensión, entonces ese es tu problema.



Lo que dices en tu último post pareciera indicar que el circuito de tu amplificador funciona bien y lo que escuchas pareciera ser ruido por inducción (otro indicativo de un posible problema de tierra) pero, ¿revisastes bien el circuito? ¿Estás completamente seguro que los condensadores están corréctamente polarizados? etc. etc.

Todavía la telepresencia no está implementada en Internet, así es que nos vas a tener que dar más datos en cuanto a lo físicamente construido si quieres más ayuda, porque las ideas se me acabaron.

Muéstranos tu circuito (no el sugerido sino el que montastes). 

Si no conoces si estás midiendo AC o DC entonces tómale una foto al tester cuando mides entre los cables que soldastes al transformador, para al menos ver la escala donde estás midiendo.

Marcelo.


----------



## white_devil (Nov 24, 2005)

ahh pues perdon, jejeje olvide mencionarlo entonces, es AC, lo medi y si revise el circuito, todo esta bien ya que tengo bastante tiempo con este problemilla y este es mi ultimo recurso, preguntar en internet, ya lo he hecho 3 o 4 veces y siempre lo mismo cosa que no me explico porque antes si lo habia hecho y todo estaba excelente, pero ahora no me explico que esta pasando... y sobre lo del negativo del transformador pues si, lo medi y pasolo que te comente, que en la salida de los diodos que trae la fuente no sale ningun voltaje, ni AC ni DC, parece que los diodos estan abiertos o algo asi... pero de todas formas busque y busque y no encontre el negativo que me mida en el transformador, osea el negativo no me media nada con los puntos que solde , asi que fui buscando uno por uno (el primero con el segundo, luego el primero con el tercero, el primero con el cuarto... , el segundo con el tercer, etc etc) y ahi casi ninguno midio :S cosa que no le encuentro logica, los dos puntos que solde si miden entre si y algunos puntos tambien miden pero hay otros que no miden nada de nada (la mayoria) asi que no se si lo tome en referencia al negativo o no.... y como dije, para evitar ese problema del negativo del transformador y eso, probe con otro transformador que tengo que solo son los dos terminales, nada de multifases  y ahi me hace lo mismo :S (aunque este transformador es de 16v asi que no me sirve para el amp). El circuito esta bien, porue como te dije ya antes lo he hecho y anteriormente funcionaba (hace como 1 año o 2 fue cuando lo hice por ultima vez y todo bien) pero tan pronto como pueda pondre algunas fotos de como lo tengo  ahh y tampoco creo que sea el circuito porque como te dije, en el toma corriente que esta conectado a tierra (que solo son algunos jeje) funciona todo excelente...  pero ya no se que hacer...

Gracias


----------



## juampicana (Feb 20, 2006)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Entiendo. Seria bueno, que te bajas las Curvas de Shade, para el diseño de Fuentes de Alimentación. Siguiendo la guia de diseño, podrás calcular los valores de I y de V más precisos.
> Para mí el problema lo tienes en la fuente de alimentación.


SABES DE DONDE PUEDO BAJAR LAS CURVAS DE SHADE?


----------

